# HoosierLawnGnome's Toro Reelmaster 3100D Sidewinder



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Thought you all might like to see what I ended up with!





I was interested in the multi-faceted equipment Steiner produces after a few conversations here, but after some research, it felt like more of a jack-of-all trades master of none type tool for me. And, we really don't do much mechanized snow removal each year.

THEN, I seriously looked at a JD greens mower for a while. However, it needed a lot of modifications to cut higher than 1 1/4" and frankly, the salesperson I worked with was not good - cancelled several appointments to see it, got it in weeks later than he said it would be.

In that short time window he cancelled an appointment and we rescheduled, I happened to drop my exmark off at the dealer for some warranty work and mentioned to my friend in sales I was looking at a triplex. He gave me the number of a guy who got me in contact with a local golf course that had this Toro 3100D sidewinder they were about to move.

And he really sold me on the sidewinder. It cuts 1" - 2 1/2", which is a much more comfortable year-round range for my turf species, has the sidewinding feature which reduces wheel ruts and helps trim overhangs, and the people I worked with were fantastic. The GC super even said they'd keep maintaining it for me. Mechanic gave me his number to call anytime with questions, and the shop manager dropped it off for me!

1900 hours!

Thanks for all those on the site that gave input in this process!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Holy crap that's awesome. Someday I hope to be in that same situation that your in with a triplex.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome HLG! Those sidewinders look sweet in all the videos I've watched. Welcome to the triplex club, I joined yesterday :mrgreen:


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Congrats HLG! Its going to be a fun summer with that new toy! I'm excited to see alot of cool season members reel mowing! :thumbsup: What year is it? I thought the heads on the 3100D cut down to .25"?


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Awesome HLG! Those sidewinders look sweet in all the videos I've watched. Welcome to the triplex gang, I joined yesterday :mrgreen:


congrats! Very nice! That's the same type of machine I was looking into, but the HOC was just too low for me. (And I was really unimpressed with the attention I got from the JD people)



Pete1313 said:


> Congrats HLG! Its going to be a fun summer with that new toy! I'm excited to see alot of cool season members reel mowing! :thumbsup: What year is it? I thought the heads on the 3100D cut down to .25"?


2006. Maybe some heads cut that low, but the ones I have I've been told go down to 1" and up to 2 1/2". They left them @ 1 3/4" for me, which is about where I have it right now. I knocked off the dead stuff a week or so back at somewhere a little less than 2".

-------------------------------

I think the Sidewinder is just about perfect for me!

It has <1 year old turf tires, fresh grind, all maintenance like hydraulic system flush and oil change done. The mechanic gave me the manual with all their service notes too. They didn't get the 3rd middle reel ground so they told me to take it off and bring it in for them to touch up. Just a great group of standup guys that actually gave me the time of day THEN some.

The other plus is that this was used only for the trim on greens. It saw use only sporadically throughout the week, not a daily driver. That also means the market for this as a used machine is very small in the golf community, which means I picked it up at a very nice price point. I won't be uncouth and mention specific prices, but it was less than what a lot of brand new zero turns go for retail.


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

looks nice. I was looking at the mower deck version of those but I have to stick with JD green.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Another Hoosier with a reel mower! Welcome to the club.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Very very nice sir! And a very appropriate choice for your application! I have a good bit of seat time in the rotary version of those, comfy!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Congrats on the purchase HLG!!! Welcome to the Reel Low club


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Congratulations HLG. Looks like a well cared for piece of equipment. That Sidewinder option is a great capability IMO.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

That is awesome, I hope you can take some video of it in operation.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> That is awesome, I hope you can take some video of it in operation.


+! :thumbup:


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Took it for a test mow. A few issues. One, there's a really loud squeak coming from low and behind me. Two, after about running for 30 minutes, it cut out several times when going into reverse and turning.

BUT, it cuts well and the stripes are 2X better than my big league striper on the zero turn.

Here is the cut next to my rotary cut from last week. I took maybe 1/4" off. This is cut @ 1 3/4" and we haven't greened up yet either. No altering of photos.


Here are a couple pics of the front. I obviously have work to do keeping straight lines!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I wish I had time to mow after work this week. I just check my work calendar and I won't be able to leave on time tomorrow either.

Those wide stripes look really nice.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@HoosierLawnGnome

Those lines are straighter than most I attempt to make! You guys mowing already are killing me!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Holy moly, that looks awesome! I look forward to the day when I can get a large plot of land reel low.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

My turf isn't growing yet, I just had to get the new toy out. I thought "hey, I'll just make sure it's all working right and cut one strip...." next thing you know half the yard is cut... then well, you might as well finish what you started.

The really beautiful thing is it took a lot less time and a lot less fuel to cut it too! So now I can probably double stripe it in what I used to cut it.

I can't wait for this yard to green up so I can really lay down some wicked stripes!!!!!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Looks good! Can't wait to see when it wakes up.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Nice!!!

The sidewinder feature is very cool.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> The sidewinder feature is very cool.


It will be VERY handy. The previous owner mowed with a heavy Zero Turn, and consistently mowed the same pattern - there were wheel ruts - felt like offroading when you went cross grain. So, I picked up a light weight ZT and those ruts leveled out over time. My finely-particled soil gets marshy easily. In fact, I can see slight indentations just from the one mow.



Colonel K0rn said:


> Holy moly, that looks awesome! I look forward to the day when I can get a large plot of land reel low.


I wouldn't say I'm reel low yet, but I'd say it's "pretty low"


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> I wouldn't say I'm reel low yet, but I'd say it's "pretty low"


You will be there in no time. I am willing to bet you will be at 1" before the year is up!

I tried spending some time looking up the model year and the cutting head options for your beast. Best I could find were 2 options. A floating head that cuts down to .25" and a fixed head that cuts down to .5". I don't have much knowledge on toro' s but love learning about awesome machines. Do you have any links to the operator manuals?


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> HoosierLawnGnome said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't say I'm reel low yet, but I'd say it's "pretty low"
> ...


Even better, I have the original manuals for the reels. They are the 8 blade Reelmasater 2000/3000 Series. The manual I have says 1/2" - 2 5/8".

Honestly for this season, I don't know how much I'll mess with the heads. They require dual point adjustment, so it's not a quick process like a single point to adjust HOC. And, my lawn is in pretty decent shape for flatness, but I haven't done any leveling. Another factor? I have lots of crawdad holes and black walnut trees. I don't want to spend too much time picking up debris and kicking over crawdad holes every time I mow. So, we will see just how low I take it. I do think it can be dropped some just based on the how good it looks after that first cut yesterday.

I'm not much of a mechanic! But, I can adjust the heads, change oil, hydraulic fluid, and keep it greased up. My wife's grandfather was a mower mechanic, and I inherited his shop when he died - I have a garage full of very helpful tools - some I don't even know what are for yet hahahaa.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Just came across this thread. That's a super nice machine you got there Hoosier! I can't wait to see what that lawn stripes like when it fully starts growing. It already looks good from the pics you posted so when things start rolling it's going to be great.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice!!!
> ...


Interesting about the ruts, do you have any plans to help improve the marshynes of the soil?


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> Interesting about the ruts, do you have any plans to help improve the marshynes of the soil?


I apply soil conditioner pretty liberally to help it drain better, but there really isn't much I can do unless I literally replace the soil. It's a silty clay soil. Very hard when dry. Marshy when wet.

Mowing when it's very wet may be an issue given how much this machine weighs.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

So, I spent my free time this weekend learning this machine. Very well built. Very solid.

And, really fairly simple. I found all the backlap knobs, reel speed adjustments, gave them a whirl. Put tape on the wrenches with labels that fit my machine so they're easy to find and you don't have to grab a handful. I inherited a mower shop from my wife's grandfather several years ago so I have all sorts of extra tools, and it makes me feel good working on mowers with his tools again.

I more closely inspected the reels. It looks like I have the floating head modules. That means my cut maxes out at 1 1/4", and that's where it looks like it is set right now. I didn't see any ranges for the heads up to 2 1/2". Mildly disappointing in that's not what I was originally told. My fault not for verifying. I'm not upset, it still will cut my lawn beautifully Took pictures of all the serial numbers for insurance purposes.

The neighbors all came over the other day to talk and let the kids all play together. They all love how the lawn is looking like a fairway and say they hate me (in a good-natured way haha)

Good people, one and all.

pre-emergent and primo/proxy will probably go down very soon. Turf is a shade greener than it was 3 days ago. Won't be long!

ETA: @Pete@Pete1313 - thought you'd like to know I'm actually cutting @ 1 1/4" now haha


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@HoosierLawnGnome going reel low is addictive. I already want to go to 1in. @Pete1313 told me once that I will end up at 0.75in. I think he is right.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Agreed it is addictive. The look and feel is unbelievable. Pics don't do it justice, you really need to see it in person. Shall we all place bets when HLG is at 1.0"? :lol: .75" is a good compromise between the feel and the ability to lay down awesome stripes. Below .75" it feels amazing, but the stripes at 1.0" are unbelievable and will look just like Wrigley Field. I will start the season at .75" because it will make it easier to see the spots that I need to spot level, but not sure if I will keep it there or bump it up to 1.0" for summer.

@HoosierLawnGnome, I'm curious to hear any of your watering and preventative fungicide plans for the year and if you plan on making any changes to them this year now that you are cutting lower. I believe we have similar soil structure (I have a 30% clay loam). For me, I'm planning on watering .5" at a time at an interval of 90% ET. For a fungicide plan I might gamble and see how the year goes and just be prepared with a reactive approach. All properties are different, for mine it is on the top of a hill, drains well due to the slopes, has great air flow (wind is always blowing). I'm also farther North than you, but will take notes based on your plan. I know your farther south. Care to share your thoughts?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

g-man said:


> @HoosierLawnGnome going reel low is addictive. I already want to go to 1in. @Pete1313 told me once that I will end up at 0.75in. I think he is right.


Yes. You will end up at .75 Its likely that you will as well HLG.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

@Pete1313 Right now it LOOKS like my max HOC is where I'm at - 1 1/4". I had planned on letting it out to 2 1/2" over the summer, but I don't think my heads cut that high now, so I do have to rethink watering and preventable fungus. Honestly I don't know that the HOC changes things too much for my preventative fungus measures, but I'm sure it does for watering. My fungus concerns last year were Summer Patch (never got it), Brown Patch (never got it), and Rust (I always get it) - so my program was successful.

I'll probably stay with the same preventative fungus program, which is a preventative app of Azosyxtrobin at the 5 day 55 degree soil temp mark (summer patch / fairy ring target), well watered in, and then a preventative app of Propacanizole before summer (brown patch, various foliage - born fungus). And, a preventative Propacanizole app early fall (rust et al).

I'm going to up the Nitrogen this year too - so there's that. Just not enough food last year - wasn't the color I wanted.

I already knew I needed more water to keep it looking good last summer. I'm thinking I need to go even more this year. I have a zone in the back that has low pressure and poor coverage. I need to get it fixed. All other zones have good coverage. I will probably keep up with my 1" all at once routine, but do it more frequently during the summer. Honestly it's less of a technical strategy for me than a visual indicator. I know what it looks like when it needs watered more, now. I have 14 zones. It is not possible for me to water it all an inch in 24 hours. I'm on a well - the slight pressure drop while someone is showering is a factor in the low pressure zone. Basically I think my sprinkler system will be running almost every night and early morning!! I have ~ 60K of turf and 14 zones that cover a lot of area each.

Another factor is business travel. I'm flying out of state every 3 weeks or so for 5 full days, which means my PGR game has to be on point or I'm screwed. Minimum 6 days between mows. I've never once been comfortable letting it go more than 3 or 4 days during the flush even at higher HOC, so this is the big concern for me.

My wife IS interested in learning to mow with this machine - she thinks it's pretty cool! Once she cuts it, though - I may never get to cut again!! :mrgreen:

I'm super conservative with the reels. I always turn the reels off and raise them on any turn > 90 degrees, and never run them over a sidewalk or hard edge. Rake up sticks and black walnuts, etc.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Thanks for sharing your plans. You better not let your wife mow with it! They are fun to use.. You will never get seat time!

The main drawback of cutting KBG shorter is the root mass. IIRC, you had summer patch pop up at your last home? Not sure if at your new place. Short cut KBG is more susceptible to summer patch. Good idea making the Azoxystrobin app at the 55°F mark.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

I got SP on blueberry the first summer after I renovated at my last place. I didn't on this renovation, so I have pretty good confidence in my program after a few seasons. Turf is more mature as well.

I'm swinging by to get the HOC guage bar and a few different grits of lapping compound from the dealer. Time to backlap! I can hear the reels aren't quite as tight after 3 - 4 mows. Amazing how much you use your hearing on these. I can feel when the reels aren't tight enough and hear it.

The stripes this thing lays down are SICK. I'm a shade greener but not greened up here - I keep cutting it because the grass stands up after 3 or 4 days and I lost the stripes!

I figured out the squeak and stalling issue. Don't forget to disengage your parking brake. :dumb:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> I got SP on blueberry the first summer after I renovated at my last place. I didn't on this renovation, so I have pretty good confidence in my program after a few seasons. Turf is more mature as well.
> 
> I'm swinging by to get the HOC guage bar and a few different grits of lapping compound from the dealer. Time to backlap! I can hear the reels aren't quite as tight after 3 - 4 mows. Amazing how much you use your hearing on these. I can feel when the reels aren't tight enough and hear it.
> 
> ...


Just be careful you don't over-adjust the reels. Naturally they will wear to a zero-contact situation, changing the sound. As long as they still cut a piece of copy paper you are golden. Even a 1x folded piece of copy paper is fine, but if that cut isn't clean, I'd adjust at that point.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I've seen some videos say to fold a piece of paper in half and it should cut one and bend the other. I


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> I've seen some videos say to fold a piece of paper in half and it should cut one and bend the other. I


@ABC123, your reel is so sharp the paper takes one look at the reel and cuts itself in half! :lol:

Just like i showed ABC, I check my clearance with a .002" feeler gauge. Make sure they are Even on both sides and then go alittle tighter (2 clicks on the QA5 heads which should be .001" clearance, and a very small turn on each of the 220SL adjusters). Do the paper test, take it for a test run, if any noise is heard slightly increase the clearance until no/minimal noise is heard, recheck with paper.



MasterMech said:


> Just be careful you don't over-adjust the reels. Naturally they will wear to a zero-contact situation, changing the sound. As long as they still cut a piece of copy paper you are golden. Even a 1x folded piece of copy paper is fine, but if that cut isn't clean, I'd adjust at that point.


Agreed, no noise is better then being too tight. Check with paper.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

This thing stripes like a dream. Can't wait for full greenup!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> This thing stripes like a dream. Can't wait for full greenup!


 :thumbup: Nice!


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> This thing stripes like a dream. Can't wait for full greenup!


Beautiful.. your only regret is you didn't do it earlier!

Are you seeing any areas that will need spot leveling now that you are going lower?


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> HoosierLawnGnome said:
> 
> 
> > This thing stripes like a dream. Can't wait for full greenup!
> ...


There are many areas that need spot leveling, mostly so water doesn't pool. I will get the worst of them this weekend with some sand and topsoil I picked up. They cut fine, but puddling water damages the turf quality.

I picked up two different grits of lapping compound and the HOC gauge bar from the dealer. Now I know why some of you made your own. Mine was $100. Nothing like getting it off the shelf when you need it, though.

The Toro dealer is literally 50 feet from the company I buy a lot of my fertilizer and fungicides from, so I picked up my urea for the year too.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> > HoosierLawnGnome said:
> ...


What kind of HOC gauge did you get? Accugauge? I love mine as it makes it so much easier to dial it in :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> This thing stripes like a dream. Can't wait for full greenup!


WOW! :thumbup:


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> HoosierLawnGnome said:
> 
> 
> > Pete1313 said:
> ...


I got the referenced, official Toro Part from the manual, because that's what it said to use for this as well as attitude adjustment. Normally I'd send them to a shrink for the latter, but what do I know....  

I do like that yours has a guage - VERY NICE!

Here's my part:


Urea for a year!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> I will get the worst of them this weekend with some sand and topsoil I picked up. They cut fine, but puddling water damages the turf quality.
> 
> I got the referenced, official Toro Part from the manual, because that's what it said to use for this as well as attitude adjustment. Normally I'd send them to a shrink for the latter, but what do I know....


Yard work this weekend? Saturday looks perfect! 









Where is this Toro dealer? I might need one of those attitude adjustment tool. I have a 2yr old daughter with plenty of attitude (terrible twos).


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

You know, with all you cool season cats getting triplexes and going reel low, we're going to need some sick aerial shots when you get your green up complete :thumbup:


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

I'm seeing too many triplex purchases...it's not healthy for my bank account.

In no way do I need a triplex (probably 5k sqft total of lawn and with the layout it's in, I'd have 2 stripes)...but I'd buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> I'm seeing too many triplex purchases...it's not healthy for my bank account.
> 
> In no way do I need a triplex (probably 5k sqft total of lawn and with the layout it's in, I'd have 2 stripes)...but I'd buy one in a heartbeat.


If only we could cut small lawns in neighborhoods like putting greens. Drive up, cut it in 10mins or less, do the cleanup sweep, and move one to the next one. Repeat 9-20x. :lol:


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> > I'm seeing too many triplex purchases...it's not healthy for my bank account.
> ...


There are some lawns in my neighborhood I would love to sneak onto in the middle of the night, just to mow before anyone woke up. Even if it was with a crappy rotary. They are pretty gross looking.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

I need to get some more pics posted. This thing is fantastic!

I got some washboarding mow before last, so I slowed it down tonight and it resolved. I do think it's time for a backlap. And, I definitely want to go lower!

We aren't growing that much yet, but my yard is mostly greened up.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> I need to get some more pics posted. This thing is fantastic!
> 
> I got some washboarding mow before last, so I slowed it down tonight and it resolved. I do think it's time for a backlap. *And, I definitely want to go lower!*
> 
> We aren't growing that much yet, but my yard is mostly greened up.


What did we tell ya, it's a sickness

Welcome to TLF Limbo


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

gijoe4500 said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > ahartzell said:
> ...


Mowing is not going to fix what I see. Try more like Celsius Prodiamine, and Revolver. I will eat the cost of the chemicals so that the weeds stop spreading all over this island


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

J_nick said:


> HoosierLawnGnome said:
> 
> 
> > I need to get some more pics posted. This thing is fantastic!
> ...


Oh, I knew I would - but I'm trying to wade slowly into this pool. Nobody wants to see a guy in a speedo do a bellyflop.










Right now time is a premium for me, so the lower I go - the more frequent I have to cut it. And, if I start messing with the reels - and jack something up - I may miss a mowing window. Right now I'm cutting when it's driest rather than when the length indicates needing cut -such is Indiana spring. Sometimes I literally have to cut half of it, go do something, then come back and cut the rest - like last night when I finished in the dark after running some kids around to sports. That headlight is a big win!!!

The triplex is quieter than my ZT too.

I have muddy tracks right now in the back.

The color this spring is exceeding my expectations for the HOC I have, though - which is nice.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > HoosierLawnGnome said:
> ...


I used to love cutting greens in the dark. It carries some risk, as it's harder to see pebbles or other objects that may have been hit/left on the green. (or pop-up irrigation heads....) But, there was just something peaceful about heavy morning dew, headlights, and the hum of the reels.

One thing folks often don't realize is that you CAN cut wet grass in the rain with reels. Heavy dew, post irrigation, rain, the mower really won't care. Now... that said, wet terrain creating traction issues, or ground too soft to run heavy equipment over are both issues that moving to reels from rotary won't solve.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Well, she still cuts really well.

I did my first backlapping the other week I didn't adjust the reel to bedknife afterwards and should have.

I also was getting some washboarding at full speed so I brought the reel speed up one level. Helped.

I need to adjust the reel to bedknife. Shouldn't be that hard, but I'm always paranoid first time. I'll test cutting with a strip and then it should be as simple as adjusting a click or two to get a good cut all the way across.

This machine cuts and stripes like a dream! Amazing how smooth it makes the cut - fits right down into the smallest dips etc.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I'd just adjust both side equally, two clicks at a time, until it starts cutting a folded strip of copy paper. Then you know your close. Then Start making your adjustments on both sides, 1 click at a time.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Well I'm getting a lot better at the reel adjustments. I'm still cutting at 1.25 inches and its not cutting perfectly yet, but it's getting better and better


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

It's been a while since I've updated this thread!

I've been doing a lot of little odd jobs on the 3100D. Right now I'm having the reels tweaked by my local golf course - new bedknives, screws, a couple bearings - sharpened reel etc.

Meanwhile the super strongly recommended I repack things with marine grease. So, I've been repacking my reel motors with marine grease and thought I'd share that process.

Basically, I need to remove as much of the old grease as possible, get everything bright and shiny, then repack. The coupler doesn't want to come off of the reel motor at all, and I broke a seal trying. So, I'm going to work around it.

Basically, I used a bunch of q-tips, paper towels, general purpose degreaser, degreasing wipes, and nylon brush to remove as much grease as I could.

Here are the products I used:


Here's the cleaning prep job - took a lot of q-tips!


Here are the parts I pulled out to clean seperately.


And the finished job. I went around the edges with my grease gun and kept pumping until it oozed out, then I'd push it back in with my fingers, and repeat. 


Now, I need to change the oil and paint some bare metal....


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Good work HLG. Cool to see what you are doing.

I am doing the same with my 3 cutting units. Complete tear down and assemble. Turning out to be a way bigger project than I had anticipated. Should be like new when done. I am also using the blue marine grease.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm glad I did this. The back motor is completely missing its o rings. I found bits and pieces inside I will have to replace


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

A pulley puller might be able to hold on to the coupler edges and push at the middle shaft. You can rent one for free at AutoZone/O'Reilly.

This type:
https://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p/autocraft-5-2-jaw-gear-puller-ac511-78886/9013202-P


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Dang I wish I'd seen that the job is finished hahaha. Heck i might have one. I inherited a bunch of tools from my wifes grandparents mechanic shop and I have drawers of things I dont knwmow what to do with haha


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

:thumbup:


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

The last few days I repainted the deck where the paint and anti slip tape had worn off.

I used CLR, sandpaper, a few wire wheels on a drill, goo gone, car washing equipment, a plastic scraper, painter's tape, and a heat gun. And a can of Toro touch up paint.

Before


Removed the old tape by applying heat with the heat gun and slowly pulling it off. The scraper was helpful to get the little pieces up. Use plastic sonar not to scratch the metal. 


Got it all off in one piece!!! 


Wire wheels


Applied CLR to the rust spots and let it sit for a few minutes. Used the wire wheel on all spots. Repeated with other wire wheel. Wiped clean, reapplied clr, used sandpaper to get rust off. Wiped clean and washed with car washing soap and sponges. Rinsed and let dry. Blew dry with compressed air.


Put tape on edges and cardboard underneath to make sure parts didnt get painted below. Made sure garage was above 50 degrees. Brought paint into house to warm up. Applied one coat, then another an hour later.


Letting it dry now. I'm searching for new anti slip pads to apply.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@HoosierLawnGnome 
Looks great dude!

Check Amazon for skateboard grip tape.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

You can usually order the grip tape from Toro. I had to replace the ones on my Deere


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

i'd be willing to bet the grip tape on amazon would be 1/16 of the cost of "Toro" grip tape.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I just did a quick search for "grip tape" at Lowe's and they have quite a few selection in stock, that way you can see and feel before you buy


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Lowes etc had them, but not wide enough. I'd already looked there. And on look online there are really long rolls but they are insufficiently wide.

I got some skateboard tape on amazon, but I really want more of a rubber mat that I can adhere to and cover the entire surface


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

Kicker said:


> i'd be willing to bet the grip tape on amazon would be 1/16 of the cost of "Toro" grip tape.


Probably. The John Deere tape was cut to the right pattern and was a superior product as far as grip and adhesive.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Lots of work done getting it ready for the season. Replaced the air filter cartridge, fuel filter cartridge, changed oil to full synthetic, fixed the seat so it would adjust forward and backwards, replaced all grease on the machine with marine grease, put another coat of paint on the deck.

I'd like to clean the radiator out a bit and clean off any gunk in the engine tomorrow.

I'm really getting to know this machine.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Got the grip tape installed and a new maintenance log book came in the mail.

That's a Japanese fountain pen loaded with American blue ink for those interested.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Grip tape looks like it worked well. That's a mean looking pen as well.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Replaced the fuel pre filter, installed some LED headlamps, and applied belt conditioner to belts.


----------



## smusgrav (Oct 31, 2018)

Would love to see a current pic of your machine


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

smusgrav said:


> Would love to see a current pic of your machine


I'll get some pics up when I get the heads back and put it all back together.


----------



## CAB (Mar 21, 2019)

That 3100D is in great shape and looks even better with all the work you've done to it. *taking notes. I'm sure I'll have some questions for you in the coming weeks. Thanks for sharing everything you've done.

Get the heads back yet? How are they looking and running? Sorry if you've already posted about it elsewhere.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Well I promised an update so here we go. Decided to make some videos too.

Here it is. I added a few lights to make me more visible mowing by the road at dusk



This is a blueberry monostand at ~1.5 in. The yellow is where I've spot sprayed clover or where I've taken off a lot lowering it by a few inches the last few weeks.




Here is why you should use marine grease and replace your bearings when you buy a used reel






Here are all the grease fittings you need to hit every week.


----------



## dlucas589 (Sep 16, 2019)

Hey! I just pulled the trigger on a used 2002 3100D sidewinder with 2,500 hrs. Any advice on first things to do or things you've learned beyond the typical oil, air filter changes? Planning on getting the reels/bedknives serviced locally over the winter. Did you have to add a high HOC kit to get to 1.5"?


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

dlucas589 said:


> Hey! I just pulled the trigger on a used 2002 3100D sidewinder with 2,500 hrs. Any advice on first things to do or things you've learned beyond the typical oil, air filter changes? Planning on getting the reels/bedknives serviced locally over the winter. Did you have to add a high HOC kit to get to 1.5"?


Congrats on the purchase! I love this machine!

My reels can cut up to 2 in as they are, I've never changed it.

My advice on service:

Find all the grease fittings. Grease the rollers and reels weekly. Use marine grease everywhere. Replace plastic rollers as they get torn up and wet mud sticks to them easier.

Start the engine with throttle low, return to low before shutoff. Protects the engine more.

Top off, dont replace the hydraulic fluid. Can do more harm than good.

Get a backpack blower and blow off the reels and grass after every mow. Blow out the screen and cool air intake every mow. Especially after the mower gets wet blow dry it. Rust is the enemy.

Keep a good maintenance log. Print out the service manual and put in a binder for reference.

Keep a spare set of wrenches in the storage compartment so you can make quick adjustments in the field.

An extra roller and bedknife are good to have handy.

Use a grooved front roller.

Add a bit of diesel treatment to the gas so it doesnt gel up over winter.

Make friends with the golf course superintendant with the same equipment


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Also, get extra o rings and seals for you reel motors and any other thing that wears, or you accidentally break one and need to replace it right then and there.

Other common replacement parts are the bearings for rollers, extra grease, rollers, bedknives, bushings. If one of these breaks you dont want to be down for 4 days waiting to get one or have to drive an hour to get a 1 dollar part. I keep a wall of stuff like that.

I have engine cleaner and belt dressing I use as needed during maintenance in the off season.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

I will be picking up a 3100d in the next few days from a golf course. It is running and cutting but it did sit for a long time. I have a good plan of action for when I first get it but the golf course super said I may need to parallel the cutting units. I have researched and have a general idea but wanted to see if that is something that you had to do.

Thanks


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

joerob2211 said:


> I will be picking up a 3100d in the next few days from a golf course. It is running and cutting but it did sit for a long time. I have a good plan of action for when I first get it but the golf course super said I may need to parallel the cutting units. I have researched and have a general idea but wanted to see if that is something that you had to do.
> 
> Thanks


Mind me asking what course and if you know if they're offloading any other mowers or equipment? I have a buddy that's looking to get into the reel game.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

I bought the only two walkers he had last year. The school I am a baseball coach at is purchasing this rider and it has been sitting for over 5 years. It is getting harder to find walkers at golf courses because most are using a triplex.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

joerob2211 said:


> I bought the only two walkers he had last year. The school I am a baseball coach at is purchasing this rider and it has been sitting for over 5 years. It is getting harder to find walkers at golf courses because most are using a triplex.


Thanks, I'll keep my eyes peeled for other deals. He really wants a rider/triplex but it'd be overkill on his yard. I think he knows it, he's just stubborn.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Got my reels back from being serviced last week. Changed the oil, did all the little things like lubricating and power washing. I had the HOC raised to 1 1/2" on my reels, it just didn't look good mid July last year, and the little bit of height makes the color much better on Blueberry.

Took her for a test cut on some areas yesterday.

Looks like I'll need to replace some reels next year, not the whole unit just the reels. Had a gear rusted out on one of the heads as well.

I go through a lot of reel motor O rings, so def keep those on hand.

I also replaced the plastic rollers with steel ones. Much heavier, so I'm looking forward to better striping.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Here's my new to me triplex. I've been keeping up with this thread.


----------



## GregHaag (Jun 7, 2020)

dbarlow said:


> Here's my new to me triplex. I've been keeping up with this thread.


It looks great! Mine is scheduled to be delivered in about 10 days, I have been reading thru this thread trying to learn as much as I can. Thanks to the OP for all the great content!


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

@HoosierLawnGnome how much grease is needed on the front rollers? I don't really see any coming out on the side even with several pumps.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Chadwicktr said:


> @HoosierLawnGnome how much grease is needed on the front rollers? I don't really see any coming out on the side even with several pumps.


I go by feel. I can feel the resistance kick in when it's topped off.


----------



## sangheili (Jul 5, 2020)

Chadwicktr said:


> @HoosierLawnGnome how much grease is needed on the front rollers? I don't really see any coming out on the side even with several pumps.


Not to scare you, but if the inner seals are gone the roller tube itself can hold a -lot- of grease (depending on model). Also water, when I tore my rear's apart they had some rust and water inside them.


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

@sangheili yea, no resistance so the seals must be shot :|


----------

